# Wizards (1977)



## Lucas (Mar 10, 2013)

Very original film.

Very, very original. Was kinda a precursor to anachronism stew, dieselpunk and gritty modern fantasy.

I like that Necron 99 sounds like a simpleton, and that the evil dark lord is a nazi. XD


----------

